
Posture Affects Standing, and Not Just the Physical Kind - dpflan
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/28/posture-affects-standing-and-not-just-the-physical-kind/?_r=0
======
Jtsummers
> Many years ago, researchers showed that women who walked sluggishly with
> eyes on the ground, as if carrying the weight of the world on their
> shoulders, were much more likely to be mugged than those who walked briskly
> and purposely with head erect.

You also look more aware with good posture. This deters attackers because they
do best when they catch you off-guard. Walking sluggishly also suggests the
target is tired, another good opportunity for the attacker.

------
throwanem
tl;dr: Spine straight, shoulders back, chin up. Better for you, more
comfortable, and people think more highly of you besides.

~~~
aianus
It's certainly not more comfortable than slouching or everyone would do it.

~~~
koolba
Short term no, long term yes. It's uncomfortable now because you're not used
to it. As you develop the back muscles necessary for good posture, you'll feel
better in the long run as it'll take pressure off your spine.

~~~
aianus
When I sit up straight my back no longer makes contact with the chair, adding
much more stress. Maybe there's something wrong with my back :/

~~~
koolba
> Maybe there's something wrong with my back :/

Could be the chair too!

------
FrozenVoid
Posture is the prime visual signal people at distance give off.
Intimidating/confident people are walking as if they are paleolithic warriors
staring at the horizon. The key is developing neck muscles with head/shoulder
exercises and not bending down for "comfortable viewing/holding" of mobile
devices.

------
drewjaja
I would recommend Foundation Training exercises for anyone with bad posture or
back issues. I've been doing Foundation Training for the past couple of weeks
and it has definitely helped with my posture. You can watch how to do their
main 'Founder' exercise on youtube.

~~~
wodenokoto
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp84tCkNiFg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp84tCkNiFg)

